# Fast Track Switch & 153 Block Signal



## bbarxmar (Jun 14, 2009)

When I had my layout many years ago I was able to wire a 153 block signal to an O22 switch using the 3 controller connections on the switch going to the 153.

My friend is using fast track with a the fast track 036 switch 6-12045.

We are trying to wire the 153 to them without much success. The switch controller wires and switch termination designations are as follows:

Green wire to thru,
Black wire to grd,
Red wire to out
Yellow wire to rsc of the switch.

The red and green wires have 8 to 9 volts on them

We have tried all kinds of wiring combinations with the 153.
We are using fixed voltage to the switches and they work fine.

Any help appreciated.
Barry


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

First question is why wire it to a switch? I have never read anything on that. What does it do for you? The diagram for the signal isin the manual that may help. I am not sure if the older one has all those wires.
My first suggestion is get rid of the fixed voltage or make sure your common to both power supplies. I'll have to read up.I do have an old block signal but no fasttrack.

Ok here is the027 manual this may help.


----------



## bbarxmar (Jun 14, 2009)

The switch goes to a siding which is also used as a block section. Wiring the 153 to the 022 was quite common years ago as it was simple to wire and the switch lantern colors matched the 153 lamps when in operation.

The 022 switch is very versitile along with the 153 it can operate many assessories. (the 151, 145, etc.)

It can also operate another 022 on your pike. I googled my question and got my answer from another forum, and herewith I provide that link. 

http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/57660482/m/614106841

Thanks again,
Barry


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Great! Ask a question, answer it, and post it~:appl:

Bascially you are saying that you power the siding with the signal by throwing the switch. Nice plan.

I also found the 022 instructions

I found this for the Block Signal

This has only three wires what's the fourth? Does yours have a yellow?

This has Block signals with relays. Worth to print out.


----------



## bbarxmar (Jun 14, 2009)

*fast track switch & 153 block signal*

The 022 has 3 controller wires The fastrack switches have 4. See the link from my last post. After working on my friends fastrack layout I'm of the opinion it's not a good idea to mix the old technology with the new.

thanks Barry


----------

